# Badgley Mischka Eau de Parfum



## Dawn (Feb 20, 2019)

The debut of Badgley Mischka’s namesake fragrance has arrived.

Mark Badgley and James Mischka refer to the scent as a “floral champagne” – perfect for celebrating. The lush and dewy floral opens with a soft blend of magnolias complimented by notes of amber and musk with a sparkling top embodying the effortlessly feminine glamour the brand is best known for.

“Everything we do has a thread of glamour to it. A fragrance can create a mood, inspire confidence and, in an instant, transform the way a woman looks and feels. We want her to feel like she’s the only woman in the room.” – Mark Badgley and James Mischka.

Badgley Mischka Eau de Parfum is available at BadgleyMischka.com and Dillard’s. 





View attachment Gift Guide Final 37.jpg


----------

